# new grass



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sure you'll get a better response from someone else that's more knowledgeable that me... ut to me it doesn't look too bad for less than 2 months of growing time... especially in the heat of the summer.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you fertilized it since you seeded? If no, do it as soon as you can.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at your grass seed blend. Was it a mix of hybrid perennial, not annual rye, bluegrass and fescue? 

Assuming you prepped the soil and provided adequate moisture through the seed germination? Several times per day perhaps? Hybrid perennial rye turf seeds should sprout in about 7-10 days. Fescue and bluegrass, under great conditions usually take 28 days. Seeds of any kind can only do their thing when moist, not wet. 

My guess is you did not give your turf seed a fair chance. Planting in summer, you just roasted 2/3 of the seed mix you bought to its death. You only ended up growing one species in the nice mix. If you topped dressed, the bluegrass and fescue may still sprout. If you baked the seed without top dressing it is gone, dead and call for a funeral.

Good news by the way? Your real nursery or non-box store hardware place with a garden section should be getting really nice, bulk turf seed in stock soon for fall planting. You will be able to smell it when you walk near. Pick what you want, scarify your lawn surface, overseed and top dress. Keep it all moist through the germination period this time OK? The bulk seed will not come with pretty lawn pictures but I will send you one with a glue stick if it would make you feel better.


----------



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

Try this stuff. I'm using it for mine and would like to see more data; looks legit and isn't ridiculously expensive so I have no qualms in spreading the wealth. If it falls flat, they stop getting free advertising from me.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Look at your grass seed blend. Was it a mix of hybrid perennial, not annual rye, bluegrass and fescue?
> 
> Assuming you prepped the soil and provided adequate moisture through the seed germination? Several times per day perhaps? Hybrid perennial rye turf seeds should sprout in about 7-10 days. Fescue and bluegrass, under great conditions usually take 28 days. Seeds of any kind can only do their thing when moist, not wet.
> 
> ...




Milwaukee, WI


----------



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

Why does he need a glue stick? Is that what grass seed smells like?


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Look at your grass seed blend. Was it a mix of hybrid perennial, not annual rye, bluegrass and fescue?
> 
> Assuming you prepped the soil and provided adequate moisture through the seed germination? Several times per day perhaps? Hybrid perennial rye turf seeds should sprout in about 7-10 days. Fescue and bluegrass, under great conditions usually take 28 days. Seeds of any kind can only do their thing when moist, not wet.
> 
> ...


I keep the grass seed moist at all times which is why I don't understand why its not growing well. It started growing very nicely, but then just stopped. I need help in determining what to do now in fall to make sure it looks food in Spring. The other issue is this area will never look level to the brass around it unless I add topsoil. My other big problem is birds. Once I add grass seed they are all over it.


----------



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

valpd said:


> I keep the grass seed moist at all times which is why I don't understand why its not growing well.


Depends on your definition of "Moist". Overwatered, bad. Underwatered, evaporates out of the soil.

Irrigation is hard. ... everything is hard.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

bluefoxicy said:


> Depends on your definition of "Moist". Overwatered, bad. Underwatered, evaporates out of the soil.
> 
> Irrigation is hard. ... everything is hard.


The grass stopped growing after the middle of July and it slowly just started looking dried out. I used a sprinkler on some days and on other days I used a regular hose for 10 minutes at least.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

I am ready to fertilize my lawn soon, but the dry weather is holding me back. Should I also fertilize this new grass or just add new grass seed in fall and skip fertilizing it for now?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

valpd said:


> I am ready to fertilize my lawn soon, but the dry weather is holding me back. Should I also fertilize this new grass or just add new grass seed in fall and skip fertilizing it for now?


I would fertilize it. Unless you plan on tearing it out in the fall, fertilizing it will help it.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> I would fertilize it. Unless you plan on tearing it out in the fall, fertilizing it will help it.


Our area isn't supposed to get any rain for 5-7 days ....I need help with a water schedule. Should I stick with Scott's or my local nursery? I used my local nursery for the grass seed. It started off really well, but then after 2 months the results shifted. Scotts maybe?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

valpd said:


> Our area isn't supposed to get any rain for 5-7 days ....I need help with a water schedule. Should I stick with Scott's or my local nursery? I used my local nursery for the grass seed. It started off really well, but then after 2 months the results shifted. Scotts maybe?


Not knowing your climate, I would water once per day until the grass got some height and then cut it back. Where I am on the East Coast, there's a tremendous amount of dew in the morning which helps the grass. 
I'm not a grass pro, but a shot of fertilizer followed by reseeding next month should get you going. I would stay with the local nursery. They can give you a much better seed mix than Scotts.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> Not knowing your climate, I would water once per day until the grass got some height and then cut it back. Where I am on the East Coast, there's a tremendous amount of dew in the morning which helps the grass.
> I'm not a grass pro, but a shot of fertilizer followed by reseeding next month should get you going. I would stay with the local nursery. They can give you a much better seed mix than Scotts.


I used the locals, but something isn't right. The grass stopped growing.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

valpd said:


> I used the locals, but something isn't right. The grass stopped growing.


It was probably the hot hot weather. It's hard to start a lawn in the Spring as one never knows what Summer will bring.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> It was probably the hot hot weather. It's hard to start a lawn in the Spring as one never knows what Summer will bring.


This is only 250 sq ft area. Should I use some Scotts patchmaster or EZ Seed now or in the fall?


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

Do I leave this area as is until fall or should I still water it? It's very dry around Milwaukee.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried the Scotts EZ seed last year. Didn't grow. I would keep watering the area so what you have doesn't die. You should be able to reseed in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please listen to me. I was trying to be kind but if you planted seed and June and watered it every now and then, and then got upset when it started dying in July?

You baked, fried, roasted, killed 2/3 of your seed mix if it had bluegrass or fescue in it just letting in lay on the top of your soil. Only the perennial rye took at all because it should have germinated in 7-10 days. It takes 28 days or so to germinate bluegrass and fescue, in ideal conditions. You must keep the seed evenly moist during this time. You cannot just sprinkle the seed, set it and forget it. 

Your nursery probably provided you much fresher seed than a box store box of Scott's whatever will have. 

I would feed now and overseed again in the fall with fresh nursery seed. Top dress and keep it moist. It could be hard to accomplish if our temps rocket up here. But if you cannot water in fertilizer diligently you are just going to stress or burn what you have adding high nitrogen lawn food.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Always check seed blend packaging for content by the way. Unless buying bulk and certified seed the pacakage has to list weed seed content. And I can assure you all Quick Green formulas contain annual turfgrass seed. It will sprout quickly but you will only get one season out of it and such seeds are aggressive and will steal energy from the perennial turf varieties you want long term.

One other thing I would suggest to you? Have your lawn core aerated. About now you should be seeing all kinds of lawn service companies racing to put door hangers on your entry and offering to do it for chump change. It will be $40-50 well spent.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Always check seed blend packaging for content by the way. Unless buying bulk and certified seed the pacakage has to list weed seed content. And I can assure you all Quick Green formulas contain annual turfgrass seed. It will sprout quickly but you will only get one season out of it and such seeds are aggressive and will steal energy from the perennial turf varieties you want long term.
> 
> One other thing I would suggest to you? Have your lawn core aerated. About now you should be seeing all kinds of lawn service companies racing to put door hangers on your entry and offering to do it for chump change. It will be $40-50 well spent.


I should aerate this 250 sq ft area now?


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Please listen to me. I was trying to be kind but if you planted seed and June and watered it every now and then, and then got upset when it started dying in July?
> 
> You baked, fried, roasted, killed 2/3 of your seed mix if it had bluegrass or fescue in it just letting in lay on the top of your soil. Only the perennial rye took at all because it should have germinated in 7-10 days. It takes 28 days or so to germinate bluegrass and fescue, in ideal conditions. You must keep the seed evenly moist during this time. You cannot just sprinkle the seed, set it and forget it.
> 
> ...


I had straw on top of the seed. Since its only a 250 sq ft area can't I just use Scott's EZ Seed?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

valpd said:


> I had straw on top of the seed. Since its only a 250 sq ft area can't I just use Scott's EZ Seed?


Sure but do read the seed mix labeling. You still have to keep it moist. And if you buy the package at a box store, please look at the dating label and realize it probably sat on a truck in blistering heat or sub-zero temps while the box store brought in temps to unload the truck of its cheap Chinese fasteners, and sort of real brass plumbing fixtures.

Buy fresh, not gimmicked out seed like EZ Seed. 

And you are trying to dodge commitment to keeping the seed moist during its germination period. Again, you must keep it moist for around 28 days. You cannot just water when you think about it every third Wednesday or you will fry/bake/roast turf seed again like you did this June.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Sure but do read the seed mix labeling. You still have to keep it moist. And if you buy the package at a box store, please look at the dating label and realize it probably sat on a truck in blistering heat or sub-zero temps while the box store brought in temps to unload the truck of its cheap Chinese fasteners, and sort of real brass plumbing fixtures.
> 
> Buy fresh, not gimmicked out seed like EZ Seed.
> 
> And you are trying to dodge commitment to keeping the seed moist during its germination period. Again, you must keep it moist for around 28 days. You cannot just water when you think about it every third Wednesday or you will fry/bake/roast turf seed again like you did this June.


Actually the areas I placed ez seed down look better than this area.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

valpd said:


> Actually the areas I placed ez seed down look better than this area.


But was the seed mix? I bet there is annual rye in it. You are still not hearing me. Annual rye will almost sprout instantly in your hand if it is wet. It will only grow for one season. It makes people happy. Quick and immediate green lawn fix. 

Perrennial rye takes 7-10 days to sprout. Nice fescues and bluegrasses, also perrenials, take 28 days. 

I really did make my living managing turfgrasses once. It pains me you do not want to listen to the help I am trying to offer you.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> But was the seed mix? I bet there is annual rye in it. You are still not hearing me. Annual rye will almost sprout instantly in your hand if it is wet. It will only grow for one season. It makes people happy. Quick and immediate green lawn fix.
> 
> Perrennial rye takes 7-10 days to sprout. Nice fescues and bluegrasses, also perrenials, take 28 days.
> 
> I really did make my living managing turfgrasses once. It pains me you do not want to listen to the help I am trying to offer you.


Here is the label.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

sdsester said:


> Sure but do read the seed mix labeling. You still have to keep it moist. And if you buy the package at a box store, please look at the dating label and realize it probably sat on a truck in blistering heat or sub-zero temps while the box store brought in temps to unload the truck of its cheap Chinese fasteners, and sort of real brass plumbing fixtures.
> 
> Buy fresh, not gimmicked out seed like EZ Seed.
> 
> And you are trying to dodge commitment to keeping the seed moist during its germination period. Again, you must keep it moist for around 28 days. You cannot just water when you think about it every third Wednesday or you will fry/bake/roast turf seed again like you did this June.


I'm trying to tell you that I watered it daily, sometimes twice a day, for a month straight.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found this which may be helpful. I your watered new seed only once per day when you planted in June. You killed most of it. You cannot just wet seed and let it dry out. Then wet it again. 

http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/grass-seed-germination.html


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I answered the same questions earlier for the question and photo on another forum using a different poster name. Do you have a neighbor that has the same problem and used your yard as an example?

Dick


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

concretemasonry said:


> I answered the same questions earlier for the question and photo on another forum using a different poster name. Do you have a neighbor that has the same problem and used your yard as an example?
> 
> Dick


Sorry my system was hacked and had to use all new info. Thanks for your concern though.


----------

